# Mo Farrah



## mga4ever (4 August 2012)

Wow....was that a sports personality of the year performance? First Brit ever to win 10k. Truly amazing!


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2012)

Absolutely incredible!!!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (4 August 2012)

Amazing I'm in tears so impressed with all our athletes!!!


----------



## Vetwrap (4 August 2012)

Fabulous finish to a great race.  What was really lovely was seeing the expression on the face of his training partner, who finished second.  He was more thrilled for Mo winning than he was about his own finishing position.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

Was a bit concerned for him mid way through as he looked quite far back, shows how much I know! I felt tired just watching it!

Nice to see his training partner finish second and then the scenes with his family.

Sports personality will b v hard to decide be nice if they could all share it!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

It was amazing, perfectly run race.

touching scenes with his familly after and his training partner who came in second.

go team GB!!!!


----------



## tasel (4 August 2012)

Vetwrap said:



			Fabulous finish to a great race.  What was really lovely was seeing the expression on the face of his training partner, who finished second.  He was more thrilled for Mo winning than he was about his own finishing position.
		
Click to expand...

I LOVED that moment. Nothing better than some soppy "Chariots of Fire" soppy moment... love the friendship!!!


----------



## Trinity Fox (4 August 2012)

It made me bad just watching was running round the living room like a berk shouting at the telly it was hard to watch, the dog must have thought the racing was on again.

How amazing has the whole day been it really does warm your heart to see our team winning after all the hard work they put in but my nerves are bad and those guys that got pipped in the rowing it was gut wrenching for them.


----------

